# The positive room



## playerslayer666

I am so sick of posting negative stuff to the point that I am now making this topic. A space dedicated to talking about positive things and talking about the good days we have. If such a thread exists please feel free to remove this and mail me a link to the appropriate thread.


yeaterday went well despite waking up to more arguments. I decided to try to keep mom calm by helping her out in the kitchen. It worked. I spent my whole day with mom right up until my step dad came home. Amazingly they actually got along for a little while.


they aren't the only thing that ruins my day, so perhaps I should write less about them. I'm also going to pay my aunt up the hill a visit. Figure out what her work schedule is like and just hang out up at her house more often. Maybe I'll actually get some real writing done.


last week kinda sucked. I'm not going to let them keep ruining my day. One day I'm going to have to tell them I don't care to listen to them anymore and don't ever bother me if the door to my room is locked.


----------



## Sleepwriter

I finally broke into the silver ranks of a video game that I've been playing. I'm beginning to understand the hero's abilities and the game mechanics.


----------



## Darkkin

We has a customer come in looking for the new Winston Churchill book signed by Winston Churchill.  After explaining that the book was signed by the _author_, and not the _subject_, (which in this case would have been impossible as Churchill passed away in 1965), you could see the lights come on.  The customer's reply, 'Gives a whole new meaning to ghost writing, don't it!'

He bought the book and left, happy to have a signed first edition on a subject he loved.


----------



## Pluralized

I've dropped 47 lbs. off my carcass in one year. Clothing that I haven't worn for a long time fits me with room to spare, and I've poked three new holes in my belt. 

At at this rate, by the end of 2017 I'll be lighter than my wife. Jack Sprat for the m-f-in win, people!


----------



## Gumby

My aunt. She is a major positive in my life. She is 84 and dying from ovarian cancer, _but while she is dying, she is really living! _She still drives, a benefit of small towns, goes to exercise class, ladies quilting class, she goes and visits shut-ins. She was even game enough to go to Graceland (a life long dream, big, big Elvis fan) and take the tour a few months ago. She is my role model for positive. She doesn't receive a lot of money, but she is comfortable and even sends some money to charities and a niece who is hard pressed. She is the first to offer help of any kind that she can manage. She doesn't waste time feeling sorry for herself, she thinks of what she can do for others, always.


----------



## Ariel

I am learning, year by year since dating my husband, to enjoy Christmas again.  My parents stopped all Christmas celebrations the year my brother died and I'm not sure how to let that go.  Part of the joy that I have for it now is _giving_ gifts to people I love; something I was just starting to learn when he died.


----------



## Kevin

Pluralized said:


> I've dropped 47 lbs. off my carcass in one year. Clothing that I haven't worn for a long time fits me with room to spare, and I've poked three new holes in my belt.
> 
> At at this rate, by the end of 2017 I'll be lighter than my wife. Jack Sprat for the m-f-in win, people!


 I started packing a lunch. It means I have to cook for myself at least once a week. I'm picky, so I'll only make things I would eat(lol; duh?!)  And... It has to be easy.
Anyway, it's cheaper, more convenient, tastes good, and I dropped about 7 lbs.  Plus, I know exactly what's in there; unlike with restaurant food ( sulfides, gallons of salt; who knows what).

It's not anything heroic or to brag about but I think it's something positive. I feel like I'm more in control; more 'taking control' instead of being controlled by ...uhm... my stomach, and whatever's out there ( to buy).


----------



## Darkkin

Just got back from the vet with Rue...Perfect health!


----------



## LeeC

My father-in-law is still going strong. That's saying something since he served in WWII. 

This sketch was done of him leaving Berlin for home in 1946. The sign says "Brockton (Mass.) 5124 miles."


----------



## -xXx-

i set a goal of making one submission per month for all of 2016.
i was prepared for the inevitable rejections and resigned myself
to the idea that writing speaks to a reader, or doesn't.

as the end of the year approaches, i find i have far surpassed
my goal and ended up with one hard copy printing.

several people have spoken to me about starting a writing group
locally.
i might do it in 2017.

all of that feels good.


----------



## Phil Istine

It may not sound like much but my blood pressure has been normal, or close to, for several weeks now.  Gradual weight loss and a regular light exercise regime seem to be working.  Things were a bit hairy at 180 over 105 and it's averaging out more like 130 - 135ish over 80 - 85 now.  Not perfect but a vast improvement.  Hopefully those heart valves won't be incurring any more damage too soon.


----------



## LeeC

It snowed yesterday which was nice, but I couldn't get my SP snow blower to start so I could clear the driveway. Then today with the sun starting to melt the snow, I tried again and it started right off. Things are looking up ;-)


----------



## playerslayer666

Saw my aunt today. It was a nice visit. It's been too long since the last time I went to her house. She lives right up the hill too. I need to make it a point to go see her more often. I have her number so I can call her.


----------



## -xXx-

i get extra hours today
and tomorrow
despite my wobble...
and the tangle of tape.
static.
yeah, we're like this.  >|<


----------



## Ariel

Re-connected with an old friend today and went to my step-daughter's school's Christmas thing. It was nice.


----------



## Phil Istine

Had an accident at work yesterday.  Could easily have broken my leg - or worse - but just ended up with a couple of scrapes and a tweaked ankle (walking OK again now with some stiffness).  People's kindness in helping me past those first few minutes was heartwarming.


----------



## Plasticweld

I sent out some invitations yesterday for the Side Trips Challenge.  I read some of what the member has written lately, sometimes it is in forums I never visit except when I am search for new talent.  I find that I what we write tends to be very telling about who we are, and how telling some of the stories are here of their authors.  Sometimes an invitation is sent out of respect, sometimes out of a sense of wanting to make them feel more like part of the WF family.  It never stops amazing me the number of talented writers who claim that their skills are sub par or that that can't write non-fiction.  I am blessed with a lot of notes back and I often get to form friendships here from the back and forth in pms   Yes it does make me feel good to be able to offer someone a place, and a chance to share some of their work, but more importantly a chance to share part of themselves with me and the others here.


----------



## Cran

This discussion, and Plastic Bob's SideTrips Challenge (see post above), got me thinking about the changes in my life, almost all for the better. I am now where I wanted to be ten years ago, although I didn't know how I was going to get here.

It's almost ten years ago that I joined WritingForums. Now I own it, and am the boss of the best volunteer crew of any site on the net. I learned a lot about how to be a good leader, how to balance fire and water, how to herd cats, that sort of thing.

Ten years ago, I was just learning about why my last real relationship went pear-shaped, and taking to heart the message from her that it wasn't my fault but a previously undiagnosed mental illness for which she was finally getting some treatment. It solidified a friendship that I feared I might have lost. 

Now, I am sitting in a home on the other side of my country - Australia - a home owned by the girl I fell in love with nearly forty years ago, and lost to another nearly thirty five years ago. I have gone from being a weight-gaining slob content to commute from my bedroom to my home office (via my kitchen) and happy to be alone with my last cat, to a clean-cut, clean-shaven, weight-losing man intent on making the one dream partner in his life happy. We didn't eat for the first three days we spent together at my place; we didn't even think about food. Now, I can barely eat half of my usual serves.

Six years ago, I was told I had one chance in eight of not having a fatal heart attack, and that even if I went the whole mountain guru route, the best I could hope for was a one chance in three of surviving. Now I am celebrating one year into my Golden Time, and the prognosis looks better than ever. 

Four years ago, I bought and took over this forum. Now I enjoy its benefits and its challenges. Now, I revel in this community and my part in it.

There are other positives I can point to, but I'm happy to share these here and now.


----------



## ppsage

Snowed today all day but it will melt by Saturday so I won't have to blow it.


----------



## playerslayer666

My brother got a new car! And thank goodness.... His old car had too many problems to be worth fixing. I like it better already. He use to have a Volkswagen and those are kinda small with not much room in the back seats. His new car is bigger and much more comfortable. I hope it's not as big of a pain to fix this one. He use to bring his old car to some specialty garage out of state.


----------



## aj47

My grades are starting to post. My final GPA will be above 3.5.


----------



## Pluralized

Five below zero here yesterday morning, but today we'll crack 50 and all this silliness will pause for a time. Not even winter yet, and at 6.5k' we've got some shoveling and shivering yet to do. 

Awoke early and headed for the gym before 5. Changed all the TVs in front of the treadmills to "Mad About You" (4:3, non-HD) and hid the remotes. Can't take another day of Fox News. I sat there, spinning away on the bike, watching people look from monitor to monitor in disbelief, shrugging to one another and shaking their heads. This must be what Rupert Murdoch feels like!


----------



## Ariel

It's 12F here (-11C) but the sun is shining. I'm surrounded by beautiful woods and get to see deer and bobcats on occasion while working. We have hummingbirds during the summer and red-winged blackbirds during the winter. The beauty here cannot be overstated. I work in a landfill.


----------



## PiP

We are having unusually warm weather here in the Algarve. The sun is shining and at 11am it was 19C! Not quite shorts and t-shirt weather but close.


----------



## Kevin

Encountered one of those walking-art people... you know, 'as beautiful as a painting'.  I didn't say a word and was as polite as can be, pretending to not notice as I waited to order a coffee.  'Remarkable beauty'.  Bearded man was waiting for her at the curb in the Range Rover, and I assume they were off to the movie shoot or flying to Paris or some such or other (why else would they be up 5:30 am? Certainly nothing ordinary). I, in comparison, look like a chimney sweep. Maybe I should grow a belly and sport the stub of a soggy old cigar?  Just for artistic contrast...


----------



## Darkkin

December sunlight, delicate and clean, bleached by the cold.  I love how it plays on the bluffs without the searing harshness of summer.  Having a light sensitivity, I've always been intrigued by the dance of light and shadow.  And December is my favourite song.


----------



## Ariel

I have a poem that is a play of sound and images and asks a question. I'm half in-love with it and can't stop playing with it.


----------



## SilverMoon

*Deleted.
*
 After going on about Asthma, I realized this is the "Positive Room", OK. The positive is that I will be around for a long time! :friendly_wink:


----------



## Phil Istine

PiP said:


> We are having unusually warm weather here in the Algarve. The sun is shining and at 11am it was 19C! Not quite shorts and t-shirt weather but close.



We even managed 14C in sunny Sussex around lunchtime.  Not bad for mid-winter.


----------



## bobo

Was up in the mountains skiing - the sun was shining from a deep blue, cloudless sky - not a wind moved - and not many pistes were skiable   as the great downpour of snow has yet to come.
But we're greatfull for whatever we get.
Lots of people from Barcelone/Madrid - some times there're more Spanish up there in the Pyrenees than French 
A little girl, sitting in the lift besides me, was of Swedish origin, but lived in Barcelone with her parents.
She showed me she could talk Swedish, Spanish and English - whou!!
Five years old :cheerful:


----------



## Darkkin

Tweaked a refrain line in a piece and it is finally in tune!


----------



## Kevin

I helped jr. over the phone last night with the differences between 'uniformitarianism' and 'catastrophism' geology theory. I'd never heard of either but he read some to me and I was able to get it. There's something about being around concepts longer in that your understanding gets easier or more... encompassing(?) with familiarity. Anyway... We were also able to see how the one, uni- would relate to evolution theory, as their popularity somewhat coincided, while the other might conform to creationist beliefs. It's good being an antique.. sometimes. Maybe not a fossil, but...


----------



## escorial

i bought an old photo and wondered could that be a Paul Nash picture..


----------



## Bard_Daniel

First, if I haven't mentioned it already, since the beginning of December I have had the first draft of a third novel done!

Even more so, I finished the first draft of the plan of my next, and fourth, novel! I'm going to write the first draft of that one entirely by my electric typewriter too! This may not seem that good of a thing but, let me tell you, there's nothing like using that baby to crank out some words. I LOVE using it. The rhythm calms me down and helps me focus. 

Also, I've reached the 50,000 word mark of the second draft of my first novel!

Positive events for the win! = D


----------



## Darkkin

Leeching heat from a stoneware bowl of maple and brown sugar oatmeal, while watching it snow.  We have a foot on the ground already, but I don't have to drive in it!  Have the shovel the driveway later, but having a garage means I don't have to move my car or scrape snow!  Little victories.

Edit: While looking for the new Star Wars: Rogue One score, I found the new album by Two Steps from Hell!  Take about feeding the muse, Toxic's tide is rising...This is a journey I started a year ago and I will see it through.  The pieces are all in place, both hands reaching I'm taking the final leap.


----------



## Ariel

I did it.  I submitted five of my poems to a literary magazine.  I've never submitted before and now I can't breathe.


----------



## aj47

Sent books to my daughter, the new mama.  One is a cookbook, the other a whole foods handbook.  They are copies of books I had when I was a new mother and I tabbed some of the recipes she may remember from her childhood.


----------



## -xXx-

i will read this thread
*BEFORE*
i begin to wade through
"the news of the day".
that's a _great_ thing!


----------



## Plasticweld

After a couple of miserable days this week, the ground is not frozen and it has brought our logging operations to almost a halt.  Cold weather is finally in the forecast the next few days and we should see the ground freeze up.  I went for a run in the snow this afternoon 8.2 miles it was a great chance to just get out and think and get some much needed exercise.  The snow was only about 3 inches deep but some how left me with the feeling that I was running up hill all the time.  It is a great metaphor for life and writing in general.  Each step takes more effort than you thought and progress is measured one step at a time, you still have to make sure you enjoy the view along the way.  Like finally finishing a story there is certain satisfaction that compares to nothing else.


----------



## collegewriter123

3 weeks ago I decided to move forward with writing my novel. In into Chapter 3 and honestly feeling a little stuck. It's not that I lack motivation, just a good place to start. I had great momentum and I lost it. But I know it'll come to me. I think I just need to force myself to sit down and start writing


----------



## collegewriter123

Don't worry about if they publish them or not! You put yourself out there and that's accomplishment enough  Mazel Tov!!


----------



## bobo

Plasticweld said:


> ...  I went for a run in the snow this afternoon 8.2 miles it was a great chance to just get out and think and get some much needed exercise.  The snow was only about 3 inches deep but some how left me with the feeling that I was running up hill all the time. ...


Running is always good - a good way of starting the day. 
Good for body & brains - together with lifting the spirit  :cheerful:
Nice work O


----------



## The Green Shield

I'mma stick this thread so everyone can see this and know the world doesn't always suck. 

Merry Christmas from yours truly. 

In other news, I'm having family over for Christmas. Wheee! And I'm writing again, which is also awesome.


----------



## playerslayer666

My mom has been in a better mood lately. She's keeping herself occupied with baking fudge and cookies.

also she's been buying presents for " poor unfortunate souls " as she calls them. Had to go to another town just to find a kid in need because our town is apparently taken care of. She bought them everything on their wish list and a couple extras. I had to go with her to be the bag man, and help her find a copy of madden 17 for Xbox 360. My knowledge of video games is very rarely used in a helpful way.


----------



## Ultraroel

Found a new job with 20% salary increase.. woeii


----------



## Lewdog

Cran said:


> This discussion, and Plastic Bob's SideTrips Challenge (see post above), got me thinking about the changes in my life, almost all for the better. I am now where I wanted to be ten years ago, although I didn't know how I was going to get here.
> 
> It's almost ten years ago that I joined WritingForums. Now I own it, and am the boss of the best volunteer crew of any site on the net. I learned a lot about how to be a good leader, how to balance fire and water, how to herd cats, that sort of thing.
> 
> Ten years ago, I was just learning about why my last real relationship went pear-shaped, and taking to heart the message from her that it wasn't my fault but a previously undiagnosed mental illness for which she was finally getting some treatment. It solidified a friendship that I feared I might have lost.
> 
> Now, I am sitting in a home on the other side of my country - Australia - a home owned by the girl I fell in love with nearly forty years ago, and lost to another nearly thirty five years ago. I have gone from being a weight-gaining slob content to commute from my bedroom to my home office (via my kitchen) and happy to be alone with my last cat, to a clean-cut, clean-shaven, weight-losing man intent on making the one dream partner in his life happy. We didn't eat for the first three days we spent together at my place; we didn't even think about food. Now, I can barely eat half of my usual serves.
> 
> Six years ago, I was told I had one chance in eight of not having a fatal heart attack, and that even if I went the whole mountain guru route, the best I could hope for was a one chance in three of surviving. Now I am celebrating one year into my Golden Time, and the prognosis looks better than ever.
> 
> Four years ago, I bought and took over this forum. Now I enjoy its benefits and its challenges. Now, I revel in this community and my part in it.
> 
> There are other positives I can point to, but I'm happy to share these here and now.



Yeah I knew if I took a break from posting for awhile it would help your health.


----------



## bobo

A blind man skiing downhill - only lead by a rhytmic sound* 3 ft/10m ahead of him - that's COURAGE !! :cheers:
(* the rhytmical sound is emitted from an electrical device carried by a guide/helper).


----------



## playerslayer666

I got in contact with my old doctor I've been trying to hunt down. I talked to him yesterday. After almost 25 years I finally got my chance to thank him personally and ask him a few questions. He also got my letter which is a huge sigh of relief. I wasn't sure if he got it or not. It was the best 5 minute phone conversation of my life


----------



## playerslayer666

bobo said:


> A blind man skiing downhill - only lead by a rhytmic sound* 3 ft/10m ahead of him - that's COURAGE !! :cheers:
> (* the rhytmical sound is emitted from an electrical device carried by a guide/helper).



This is the positive room. mostly meant to talk about our own lives. Not the epicly amazing triumphs of the human spirit room..... Still I loved this post.


----------



## The Green Shield

*MOD NOTE: From this day forth, this thread shall be dedicated to all positive things, including those of triumphant human spirit like that blind guy who skied downhill guided only by the sound of rhythmic music.*


----------



## The Fantastical

The sun is shining, the birds are tweeting and it might rain... a good start to the day.


----------



## Ell337

The hungry hordes have been fed
The dog has a bone
The cat is not in the house
The sun is shining
but it's not too hot
the house is clean
and it's barely eight
Hip hooray I can sit
and maybe write a bit.


----------



## bobo

Well - when seeing that blind man, and talking to him, that made a great impact on me.
It generated a boundless awe for experiencing somebody denying to limit himself because of his handicap.
I'll tell you the eyesight is very much something we as skier depend heavyly about - snow is not just snow, but varies wheather it's in shadow or sunshine, according to what time of the day etc. 
A skier tries to dechiffer all the subtle nuances in the snow crystals, for knowing how to react - is it slippery, heavy, fluffy or what ??  
Seeing somebody fighting - and conquering such boundaries gives a lift to the human spirit whereever and whoever you are.
The Will to Overcome - in raw !!
(bow the head) :star:


----------



## -xXx-

they said no.
i started planning my more
successful return
before the huh-uhn
 was fully articulated.

i'm brushing my hair
after the wool hat comes off.
they won't know i'm the same person.
that's just the beginning....


----------



## bobo

Moved to Bobo's Blog Brew.
:sleeping:


----------



## Darkkin

It took a couple hours, but I got my hair chopped off.  Return of the pixie cut!


----------



## aj47

Darkkin, out of curiosity, were you able to donate it?  I ask because my son has a ... mane ... and at some point he is contemplating donation.

My little postive thing.  My husband's surgery was successful--they removed a pyogenic granuloma from his foot today.


----------



## Darkkin

astroannie said:


> Out of curiosity, were you able to donate it?  I ask because my son has a ... mane ... and at some point he is contemplating donation.



No.  My hair wasn't long enough.  It was about an inch too short.


----------



## playerslayer666

Today was awesome. Me and my bro chilled with an old friend from our old neighborhood. Played gears of war 4, Destiny and Battlefront ( I love shooters ). And he showed us the new dragon quest game on PS4.


i only ever considered one kid from my " home town " to be my only true friend. Anyone else was a friend of my brothers or cousin, but this guy made me feel like we were old pals. The most epic part about hanging out with him is we never would have found him if we didn't run into him at a video game store. I have a new/old friend purely by coincidence. Maybe God isn't such an asshole after all. I certainly do blame him for a lot of things that went wrong in my life. I can't give God all the blame for the bad and not credit him for the good things.


----------



## Pennywise Purple

I give thanks each day for the joy music brings.
Without it, many lives would be less interesting, or stress free.

And to praise people for their differences in musical taste.
It's the difference, that makes us all unite as one, after all.


----------



## playerslayer666

I started writing a journal. I think it's gonna help me with my counciling. I don't know if it's a good or bad thing but I'm more dedicated to keeping up with this journal then I am with my other writings.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I keep being able to meet the 2500 words/day quota that I've set for myself. It means I have to be focused and disciplined but that is good for me and I'm all for it.

Yeah! : D


----------



## H.Brown

Being on holiday from work is agreeing with me. I chill out all day long, who doesn't like doing that. However my most positive aspect right now is the brand new dslr camera that is sat in it's bag begging me to take it out to play on the next sunny day. Eeekkk I can not wait.

What are you positive about today?


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Finished the first draft of my fourth novel and coming at the halfway mark for editing the first. : D


----------



## sas

Well, I have on a t-shirt I like to wear when appropriate & accurate:

I POOPED TODAY


It always brings smiles to others. Hope you smiled.  sas


----------



## andrewclunn

My daughter successfully pooped while sitting on the toilet.


----------



## Winston

I had my arms full of my wife's eBay deliveries, and some guy at the post office opens and holds the door for me.  
You may not think people remember when you do simple, kind things like that.  But we do.


----------



## midnightpoet

A recent e-mail from my cel phone company said I was over my data limit - well, I wasn't; the e-mail was an error. What was amazing the company actually admitted they made a mistake.
 OMG what's next, a politician telling the truth? Amazing.


----------



## LeeC

Winston said:


> I had my arms full of my wife's eBay deliveries, and some guy at the post office opens and holds the door for me.
> You may not think people remember when you do simple, kind things like that.  But we do.


When I do get out occasionally I usually make a stop at Dunkin' Doughnuts. One of the ladies that works there always comes out from behind the counter to hold the door for me. Then when I pay for my selection, she always cards me for the senior discount, to cheer me up.


----------



## Grizzly

About a year and three quarters deep (it's been sinusoidal as hell) and we're still in love... Never thought I'd be able to experience anything like this. Super grateful for my partner, and that my plans to break things off fell through.


----------



## LeeC

Yesterday the wife offered to take me along to a dinner out with her golfing circle. Said I had to take a shower first though. Now it'll take a week for my microbes to repopulate and stop the itching.

Anyway, the wife said the place was easy to get around in with my wheelchair. Turns out it was an outdoor restaurant with gravel surfacing. You ever try to get around in a wheelchair on a gravel surface, not easy. As I was struggling to reach the group's tables, a bear of a fellow (wearing a Trump T-shirt which I consider poor taste) picked up me in my wheelchair (I weigh 200 lbs) and transported me to the tables. 

The moral of the story is, never judge a book by it's cover ;-)


----------



## -xXx-

i'm preparing for my next rejection letter.
i had a goal of 12 for 2017.
i think i can exceed that.

i have completed an adequate portfolio
of acrylics for presentation to a local
agency that provides local originals for
places like hotels, office buildings,
managed properties.
a gracious young woman offered me
a "minimum bid" for the series, if i find
agency terms to be a problem.


----------



## Sebald

That's brilliant, -xXx-.


----------



## The Green Shield

*I have hit 14k words in my fantasy!! *


----------



## H.Brown

The Green Shield said:


> *I have hit 14k words in my fantasy!! *



Well done TGS.


----------



## bobo

LeeC said:


> ....As I was struggling to reach the group's tables, a bear of a fellow (wearing a Trump T-shirt which I consider poor taste) picked up me in my wheelchair (I weigh 200 lbs) and transported me to the tables. ..



Did you like the swing tour ??  :drunk:


----------



## LeeC

bobo said:


> Did you like the swing tour ??  :drunk:


Actually, there was one lady in the group that was a bit embarrassing. She asked me if I knew how the storekeeper addressed a deaf customer. When I shrugged she screamed, "DO YOU WANT TO BUY A CHICKEN?" I smiled politely and tried to meld into the plants.


----------



## playerslayer666

The eclipse was fun to see. I went to my cousin's house to see it with him and his family seen as my mother and step dad decided to screw up my day once again with their BS..... But I refused to let them screw this up on me. I wanted to have fun today.

Brought some games for the kids to play. I have extra handhelds so I can share. They had those special glasses that let you see the sun so clearly you can see the sun spots on its surface. Unfortunately the clouds ruined most of it, but I did get plenty of pictures and videos to share with my grandma who is stuck inside. My poor coordination didn't help when it came to holding both the phone and the glasses up to its lens but I'm use to that by now. Just took some patience. My cousin had a welding mask that we used as well.

I'm disappointed that mom ruined today of all days. Unfortunately going to my cousin's house isn't gonna become the solution to avoiding mom and her BS. It's awkward going over to see him when he's being such a ........ Well a lot of my family is like that actually......

Today can be counted as a good day. Because I made it a good day. Which makes today a success. I also fixed the Internet on my Nintendo Switch yesterday which is super awesome. I should start celebrating the smaller successes in life. It may very well be the only things I'll get to enjoy.


----------



## bobo

One can have lots of secret, inner pleausures - when stuck under hostile circumstances.
Than you for sharing


----------



## Articulate Lady

The only positive thing I can come up with for today is that I am alive and breathing. After that, I got nothing. Haha.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Reading the elements of writing ( the complete series book)(good for learning how to describe or narrate) to create writing samples to workshop. Concentration is difficult while my mind is distracted by entertaining music. I am just going to write basic scenes using what I have learned in the book. The book is a gold mine of information it holds all the keys to writing with the senses, movement, specific description and more. But it is a long read; like the time it takes a slug to make a long journey. I am going to leave my review for it, that even though it is a grammar book at the center of its subject matter it knows how to make writing more interesting to think about. I am starting to think of writing a journal on people I meet. The world is kind of like a zoo. One day I am not talking much because of being away from my very own family which is large and then they surround the place as if an army. And the next I feel a little alone at home. My family is a bunch of workholics and people with eccentric interests. That is style I am trying to put into this paragraph. It's covered in one of the chapters inside the book. The positive thought of today is that maybe I can put it into practice and make the writing look cohesive. I do hope what I envisioned will work after I put my best efforts. I hope my efforts pay off like seeing silk being made. ( going through the predictable to the unpredictable in this paragraph which helps defines a writer's style).


----------



## Plasticweld

My daughter Cathy and I finished our Spartan race trifecta this is weekend, it consists of three races   A sprint which is 5 mile with 32 obstacles, a super which is 10 miles and 32 obstacles and a Beast which is 15 miles and 32 obstacles.  We finished the Beast yesterday at Mt. Killington Vt. 8,000 feet of vertical climb, basically up an down the mountain 4 times with the obstacles thrown in.  We are both tired and sore today but what a great way to spend the weekend with my daughter.  

Cathy will also be on the Steve Austin Skull Challenge which airs here in the states on the CW channel on Oct 3rd.  I am not allowed to share the results but she did great.  She competed with some of the best female obstacle course athletes in the country. 

Spartan race to give you an idea of what it consists of
[video=youtube;-CNcD6i9VCo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CNcD6i9VCo[/video]


----------



## Plasticweld

The Skull Challenge 
[video=youtube;hXOIjwbr-nA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXOIjwbr-nA[/video]


----------



## sas

Ain't nothin' plastic about you or your daughter! Impressive.


----------



## PiP

sas said:


> Ain't nothin' plastic about you or your daughter! Impressive.



I second that!


----------



## PiP

playerslayer666 said:


> I am so sick of posting negative stuff to the point that I am now making this topic. A space dedicated to talking about positive things and talking about the good days we have. I
> .



What an excellent idea!

Our oldest friends of 40+ years came to lunch and to say goodbye as they are returning to the UK after a 3 week visit. As we chatted about everything from blocked toilets and fossas, the best way to flush the loo, Brexit, glass files, aches and pains to up and coming operations it made me realise how cool it is to have such good friends. Yes, we argue at times but who doesn't? Raises glass to good friends and odd conversations. :cheers:

I am going to miss them.... that's the friends not 'odd' conversations


----------



## The Green Shield

My backache is mostly gone!


----------



## Ultraroel

Ordered myself my first crock pot. 6 liters! Need good recipe's for both regular and vegetarian meals now.. so excited !!


----------



## TuesdayEve

Crock pot! I discovered them about 3 yrs ago... they're a non- cooks dream come true...it's so easy it's almost unbelievable, meat, veggies, water or bbq sauce, lid on, push the button and a few hours later, a hot delicious meal!
Today, with several friends, I'm going to a baboon sanctuary started by a friend of ours years ago. He takes in unwanted primates, including lab monkeys, not sure about apes, it's a fundraiser and a mini reunion as there will be several people I once worked with but haven't seen in many years.... mm mmm maybe I'll put someting in the crock pot.


----------



## PiP

Crockpots are the most *amazing* invention and every household should have one. Yesterday, I cooked a beef stew complete with dumplings, potatoes, onions and carrots. I made enough for two days so Monday (we are out tonight) dinner cooked just a reheat in a large saucepan - job done!


----------



## Winston

My nephew has been a bit of a project.  His dad was / is a total screw-up, so we took our nephew in.  
He doesn't know basic adult stuff, but we try to teach him.  
Yesterday, he finally loaded sodas in the fridge to get cold.  The other day, he emptied the dish washer (only had to ask him twice).  He can't / won't cook, but he does occasionally bring home pizza.  
He just got paid, and said he was going to buy groceries.  Surprise!  He lost his wallet  (deep breath).
He s trying.  I just don't know how hard.  Baby steps.


----------



## Pluralized

Took my autistic son for a long walk. He likes to scream things like: “No, Okay!” 

It echoes off the houses in the neighborhood, but I just let him screech and squawk. It makes him happy. 
View attachment 19854


----------



## Plasticweld

You can teach the good stuff in life. 

"You may not have money but there is never an excuse for a lack of manners, everyone can afford them."    Something my grandmother was fond of saying.   

My parents were brought up with good manners, as were I and my brothers and sisters.  I raised my kids with the same values the same solutions to the same problems. Good manners often mean the difference between success and failure the difference between getting what you want and getting left in the cold. 

My daughter in-law called to wish us happy anniversary this weekend and told us the story of our granddaughter Katie being rejected from the crew of Beauty and the Beast.   She is only 8 years old and wanted to work on the set.  She is really too young and Melissa explained this to her before they asked about working on the show.   The Set Director was very polite but told Katie she was too young to be involved.   When they returned home My daughter in-law sat down with Kati and explained that this was kind of an adult thing, but that she is still expected to act like an adult and that the polite thing to do is to write a thank you note to the Set Director thanking him for his time and letting you plead the case.  Katie sat down and drafted her own letter, proof read by Melissa and then mailed.  A couple of days later the Director called for Katie and said that they would love to have her help do the painting on the set. 

It made me feel good that 4 generations later that the ideals of my grandparents were still being passed down and that they are just as effective today as they were many years ago.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Yesterday, I visited a baboon sanctuary owned and operated by a friend, whom I haven't seen in many years, named Scott.  Another long time friend, Cigar John was there helping with the fundraiser for the sanctuary in Indiana. Scott, Cigar John and I were zookeepers at one time and worked together many years ago at Lincoln Park Zoo. Even then, as a young keeper, Scott had a dream to open a primate sanctuary, now the dream has come true. He has gained a reputation rescuing and retiring lab baboons and maques, as well as privately owned animals. The Univ. of Illinois asked him to take their baboons and they would build the building... Yale also called asking if he would take their maques and they would build the extention....wow!!  They broke ground last week. More animals saved!!


----------



## Pluralized

TuesdayEve said:


> Yesterday, I visited a baboon sanctuary owned and operated by a friend, whom I haven't seen in many years, named Scott.  Another long time friend, Cigar John was there helping with the fundraiser for the sanctuary in Indiana. Scott, Cigar John and I were zookeepers at one time and worked together many years ago at Lincoln Park Zoo. Even then, as a young keeper, Scott had a dream to open a primate sanctuary, now the dream has come true. He has gained a reputation rescuing and retiring lab baboons and maques, as well as privately owned animals. The Univ. of Illinois asked him to take their baboons and they would build the building... Yale also called asking if he would take their maques and they would build the extention....wow!!  They broke ground last week. More animals saved!!



I do hope you'll be writing this up in more detail and including some accounts of run-ins with baboons. I would be interested in reading more about this baboon sanctuary as it's fascinating.


----------



## PiP

I wanted to connect with fellow gardeners in our local area so I set up a Facebook group. Thanks to the group I have made several new friends who share my passion for gardening, found new homes for several of my cacti and succulent cuttings, AND found a Portuguese teacher who is starting up a new group in November.


----------



## The Green Shield

*YOU!! *
*YES, YOU!! READING THIS!!*
*YOU ARE AWESOME AND AMAZING!*
*HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND!!!!!!!*​​


----------



## TuesdayEve

Another animal sanctuary I visited recently was
The Valley of the King’s in southern Wisconsin.
There, you will find lions and tigers and bears...
...former pet and circus tigers, pet bears, blind
horses, several lions, wolves, pigs, goats, llamas 
and more. It’s a privately owned and members only
have the prilvledge of visiting the property. 
Often, as pets, the big cats and bears were under
nourished and confined to improper housing which 
lead to physical deformities. With proper diet and 
exercise many have greatly improved. 

Maintenance of the facility, exhibits and animals are
all volunteer, and they do a great job maintaing a safe 
enviroment for both animals and people. 
Food is donated and bought through local business’ 
especially deer meat which is the primary source for the
carnivores. All the animals coats, attitudes are in excellent 
condition. 
There are several wolves but not a pack and strangely, 
no coyotes....
I’d much rather see wolves running in the wild but,
 I realize these wolves will probably never be released for 
a couple of reasons, many places do not want wolves or 
they had an injury that would make it hard to survive in 
the wild. 
It’s a nice retirement village for our four legged friends.
Please feel free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## sas

Wish they would relocate those wolves to Isle Royale, which is wildlife sanctuary off Michigan shore. It is down to one wolf. There is a conflict between those who believe in natural selection for survival, and those who feel we should intervene. I am with the latter, because the pack dwindled due to climate change. The ice bridge to island from mainland now has open water.


----------



## TuesdayEve

A little thing can make a big differece:
This morning driving was crazy...people cutting in front 
of the bus (3 times), no turn signals, flipping me off 
even though I used my signal and...a semi got stuck 
under a low viaduct staggering traffic!
By this time, I was periodicly yet quietly murmuring to
myself at the stoplight ...from the seat behind me,
 one of my Sped students hands me a little red stuffed 
animal and said.... 
”This is Larry the Lobster, hold him, he relieves stress.”
Don’t cha’ know, it worked.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Today is/was a great day. Woke up late, 7am, 
started writing. Had the Sunday morning tv shows 
on for background and continued to write til 12:30. 
Three cups of coffee, a bowl of turkey soup and
more writing entertained my afternoon as the sun 
explored the philodendrons through the window. 
The Robins and Jays announced their return with a  
block party welcoming even the little Sparrows. 
And now, sun down, day is done and readying for 
an early rise....I’m still writing....the hours dissolved
and left me something tangible.
Today is/was....


----------



## The Green Shield

That Moment When... this speaks to my very soul:


https://www.facebook.com/ChrisBrecheensWritingAboutWriting/photos/a.294173680691941.64088.290072384435404/1467951606647470/?type=3


Once, when I was high school, I shared a story I wrote with a fellow classmate (who was writing his own story), and he told me that I had way too many elves. Said classmate's story was about demons and a half-demon guy mingling with humans.


Write what you want. Demons, elves, vampires, whatever. Do what you want, don't let anyone tell you not to enjoy yourself.


----------



## Sterkeidy

seems like today I drink the best coffee of my life. happiness is in the simple things!


----------



## TuesdayEve

No rain no fog today still cool but everything’s in bloom


----------



## TuesdayEve

Yesterday, it was hot, hot, hot and humid, 97 degrees.
And in the bus even hotter. Windows open only moves
 the air, there is no cool air. 
Shinny, sticky skin...alluring,
and my no aluminum, all natural deodorant is fading,
my sped student Leo gets on, sits down and says
 “Excuse me, is the air conditioning on?”
His innocence and honesty made me laugh.


----------



## DeClarke

Had crazy gas today; but I just let one rip and boy, let me tell you...


Heaven.

 I think Heaven might actually be a place where you have persistent gas and just every 4 minutes or so you clear it out, getting that same feeling of joy, over and over. Just a bunch of people farting for eternity. Don't sound like  a bad place to be. I'm sure there would be a lot of smiles there.


----------



## aj47

someone makes an infinity scarf ... with little infinity symbols on it.


----------



## TuesdayEve

I have a Down Syndrome student on my bus whom 
I’ve discovered we are comrades in musical taste. She 
has my eclectic love of diversity like Dave Grusin, 
Johnny Clegg,Fourplay, Journey to Livingston Taylor 
to Lindsey Stirling, it’s so much fun to hear clap
after every song.


----------



## The Green Shield

I said it before, and I'll say it again. Michael Baker (a Facebook friend of mine) is one of the most awesome writing mentors I've ever had the honor to know. He's done for me in seven months what I could not do in the *fourteen years* I've wanted to be a writer. I owe him a drink and then some.



Seriously, get yourself a writing tutor (or any tutor for whatever your passionate about.) You will not regret it.


----------



## escorial

Glad Trump visits the UK today..a politician who says what he thinks an not what his spin doctors tell him...the political class have been after him but good luck to him..


----------



## PiP

escorial said:


> Glad Trump visits the UK today..a politician who says what he thinks an not what his spin doctors tell him...the political class have been after him but good luck to him..



Maybe he can take over the Brexit negotiations 

My positive thought of the day is that I am nearly finished my mosaic table that I've been working on for months! AND we have some much needed rain.


----------



## Phil Istine

I'm wondering if money could be made by manufacturing Trump spacehoppers with big ears to hang onto.
On second thoughts ...


----------



## escorial

I'm surprised May has lasted as long as she has.. it's cost the tax payer a 100 million to keep her there...still of the view it was immigration and not the EU par say that was voted for...I don't reckon the Tories can handle the negosations because they as a hole don't want it...Trump would go in all guns blazing an piss everyone off..the middle class an lefties just can't handle him but I think the working class get him...


----------



## TuesdayEve

Antisipating photos PiP!


----------



## escorial

All the trendy posh wine bars an bistros will be full of middle class activist Tonite hoping to see there faces in the tabloids tomorrow or tweeting to mummy and daddy at there country retreats..


----------



## Goldwriter

I did two minutes of stretching listening to the end of my favourite song November by Max Richter. It was a progression on previous minutes of exercise effort in previous days. A succession in the sequence if you will. Aligned perfectly and rarely. This spontaneous mood and complimentary action. It was all me. I am my self.


----------



## Olly Buckle

There are a whole group of Scorpio birthdays in my partners family. Her mother and grandmother were, she is, so is her eldest daughter, and our granddaughter. On Sunday Our two daughters organised an outing at a restaurant in Covent garden, myself, my partner, both daughters and their partners and our recently two year old granddaughter. A really good outing.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Positive hope can manifest, visualize the thought, 
water the seed and it will grow. One of mine came
to fruition Friday. It was worth the wait.


----------



## Olly Buckle

You and yours', a radio three programme, recently asked people to phone in about how, or if, they were amending their use of plastics. There was an Irish lady who said she was no longer buying her grandchildren birthday presents, they had enough large pieces of brightly coloured plastic, instead she was taking them out somewhere. What a great idea, don't give children your money, give them your time and an experience, not so instant and easy, but a memory will last them longer.


----------



## ResMax80

My cats were laying together on my radiator. They get along well, but it was cute.


----------



## dither

Thinking about seeking help for my.... how can I put this?......... my mood swings, highs and lows, peaks and troughs, whatever.
Feeling pretty desperate right now but  I've been there before.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Well at least I looked.
There used to be loads of leaflets at the Doc's surgery.
Phone numbers, contacts etc.
It's not happening now.
No way am I going to go in bleating.

Another time maybe.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I tried to see if 'Samaritans' wanted me once, but they only want people to listen and sympathise. I guess it helps people feel better getting it out sometimes, but it didn't seem like real help. I would recommend reading 'Frogs into princes.' by Bandler and Grinder and ' ...And my voice will go with you.' by Milton Erickson. 

Of course it might just drive you over the brink


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> I tried to see if 'Samaritans' wanted me once, but they only want people to listen and sympathise. I guess it helps people feel better getting it out sometimes, but it didn't seem like real help. I would recommend reading 'Frogs into princes.' by Bandler and Grinder and ' ...And my voice will go with you.' by Milton Erickson.
> 
> Of course it might just drive you over the brink




What the hell? Why not? I shall make a note of that and checkout my local library the next time I go.

Btw, I don't THINK that anything could ever drive me over the brink Mr.Buckle. I'm too much of a wimp and with life being what it is I shall, no doubt, being getting the birthday card from Wills or whoever.


----------



## Gofa

Its Winter  take Vitamin D  second Tribulus  as a suppliment for testosterone 
thing is dont blame your psychology for chemical effects 
last but not least Exercise  crap builds up in your body if you dont do anything and you mentally drown in toxins that sweating delivers out of you 

or you can say all this is my mind   Yes to result no to cause
its like saying getting drunk is pyscological   It has pschological effects but its chemical

go find a book called convict conditioning  its shows exercise routines you can do in your cell D so you dont need to go outside or to the gym in lycra


----------



## dither

Gofa,
It's difficult, I mean, how much better do I want to get? More to the point, do I REALLY want to get "better"? It's not as though mind/attitude /whatever improvement comes with settings. I shouldn't have posted that last comment. Really don't see me doing anything about it. The thought of getting to anywhere close to what might generally be perceived as " normal " scares the crap out of me, I'm not sure that I want to go there. Might be best if when one of you management guys see me posting this sort stuff you just filter it out some how, I'll understand. Having said that, even the person that I am might be used to fill a few paragraphs of fiction somewhere.

Sorry Gofa, I'm afraid that that's how it is.


----------



## Gofa

Well D you are still talking psychology where as i am talk physiology as in chemicals 
what, why, how much, that is what google is for 

I'm not talking radical change but look at it buddy this is your post 

Thinking about seeking help for my.... how can I put this?......... my mood swings, highs and lows, peaks and troughs, whatever.
Feeling pretty desperate right now but I've been there before.

The vitamin D and Tribulus address this   no great silver bullet just a stitch in time    

As for your reply
The thought of getting to anywhere close to what might generally be perceived as " normal " scares the crap out of me, I'm not sure that I want to go there.

Its not normalising its just two things probably missing from your diet and exercise levels which has changed since retiring 

you are a free spirit D read up on these options as mentioned and a little often fixes stuff  and note to yourself  you are in a cyclic pattern


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> I tried to see if 'Samaritans' wanted me once, but they only want people to listen and sympathise. I guess it helps people feel better getting it out sometimes, but it didn't seem like real help. I would recommend reading 'Frogs into princes.' by Bandler and Grinder and ' ...And my voice will go with you.' by Milton Erickson.
> 
> Of course it might just drive you over the brink



Mr.Buckle, I checked out that book, NLP ? :-k, I shall say no more.


----------



## Amnesiac

Heard on BBC that a vaccine has been successfully formulated for the Covid-19 virus!


----------



## Amnesiac

Heard that a vaccine has either been successfully formulated, or else they are very close to it, in the United States. We'll see... The CDC and others are quick to tell the world of new cases and new deaths, but the recovery numbers are rarely (if ever) talked about.


----------



## bdcharles

Amnesiac said:


> Heard that a vaccine has either been successfully formulated, or else they are very close to it, in the United States. We'll see... The CDC and others are quick to tell the world of new cases and new deaths, but the recovery numbers are rarely (if ever) talked about.



Not to nitpick but ... I heard it was Oxford University in the UK.


----------



## River Rose

The vaccine will not touch my children as I am their mamma bear.


----------



## Amnesiac

bdcharles said:


> Not to nitpick but ... I heard it was Oxford University in the UK.



I mentioned a while back, (earlier in the thread), that I'd heard of a vaccine being developed, and that I'd heard it on the BBC. I was also pointing out that a vaccine was close to being developed in the United States, as well. I'm not trying to steal anyone's thunder. The whole world is all in this together. I don't care _who_ develops the vaccine. My enduring hope is that life and society are able to return to some semblance of normalcy.


----------



## Olly Buckle

You may not care who does it, others are not so altruistic. There is a lot of money and reputation for the first off the starting blocks. The news here recently was about people trying to hack Oxford University's computer to steal a march.


----------



## Amnesiac

Ugh... And sometimes, I think it would be best to simply let the stupid run its course.

Alien: I'm here to vaporize all of humanity!
Me: Yay!!
Alien: I _said_ I'm here.....
Me: Yeah, yeah, yeah! I heard you, already. Do it!!!


----------



## bdcharles

Amnesiac said:


> I mentioned a while back, (earlier in the thread), that I'd heard of a vaccine being developed, and that I'd heard it on the BBC. I was also pointing out that a vaccine was close to being developed in the United States, as well. I'm not trying to steal anyone's thunder. The whole world is all in this together. I don't care _who_ develops the vaccine. My enduring hope is that life and society are able to return to some semblance of normalcy.



I know that - and I feel the same way. I was merely exploring end-of-the-work-week flippancy.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Someone tried my suggestion and saw what I was getting at, made my day.

https://www.writingforums.com/threa...-(255-words)?p=2295777&viewfull=1#post2295777


----------



## Theglasshouse

I will have a new dog or pooch soon as they call it. My mother's birthday is very soon. Been taking vitamins to help improve my mood and it has worked. Going to purchase a book on journaling feelings and past memories for story purposes. It is called the healing pen by Barry Lane.


----------



## Lumiiberry

After a serious uphill battle with my mental health, I'm finally starting to feel like myself again. I've had serious depression since I was 9, and today was the first day in a while where I finally felt normal.

Also, I might be getting two rabbits soon! And I'm about to turn 22!


----------



## BrandonTheWriter

Lumiiberry said:


> After a serious uphill battle with my mental health, I'm finally starting to feel like myself again. I've had serious depression since I was 9, and today was the first day in a while where I finally felt normal.
> 
> Also, I might be getting two rabbits soon! And I'm about to turn 22!



Congrats on turning things around on your mental health. You are not alone. I have had ups and downs the past couple of years. Been trying to find myself again.

Rabbits sounds like awesome pets!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Rabbits are lovely, my girls had them, but watch out for 'fly strike' in the summer.


----------



## Deleted member 64995

I found a manual "To write screenplays", 
I was convinced I had lost it.
I'm so happy .. it may be a sign that shows me the way?


----------

